# Sentra Grill Modifications



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

I have a 93 Sentra XE that is almost entirely stock. I want to modify my car, both asthetically and mechanically, but I am waiting until I have the funds to do any major changes. I would like to make my car somewhat different from the stock Sentras driving around, especially in appearance. I am waiting to buy wheels, and I would even like to get a new paint job, but I realized that I could modify my grill for a small price and give my car a distinct look. I've considered painting it, or possibly even changing it entirely. I am brainstorming ideas, but I wondered if anyone has any suggestions for what would really make my grill look sharp. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks for the help...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Hint: SEARCH 
This topic has been covered several times on the NissanForums....
There are a few How To's, and even an B13 Sentra with an Skyline grill.. made from a member of this forum.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, I checked the search and found some great ideas...but I still have one question. I really like the look of the mesh grill, but I need some more information. What is the mesh material, and where can you buy it? Can it be obtained in fairly small amounts? Thanks for any information...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you can check your local AutoZone.. and they have Mesh... but its like $40-50 bux...
most people get GutterGuard Mesh... from your hardware store... which is really cheap.....
Hmm... let me think.... you can also go online and find mesh for cars.. but its a bit expensive.....

Best bet is to get gutter mesh


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

http://phattyb13.nissanpower.com/photo2.html
Check out that grill.. very original... sooo much u can do man......


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow, that grill looks nice...I'm considering cutting out the horizontal "beams" on my grill and putting some of that mesh in instead. I have a charcoal gray Sentra and I think a white mesh grill would look sweet. 

What color does that Gutter Guard stuff come in? Is it fairly thin, as in is it easy to bend? I'd like to keep the cost down, so I probably won't go with the $40 to $50 stuff. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

it's cheap, easy to cut, easy to bend, yadda yadda yadda.  just don't paint it white if you have a grey sentra, leave it the steel metal color it comes in.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the heads up on that Gutter Guard, that stuff is amazing. It's fairly easy to work with, and I already have a custom grill...now for some painting - not the mesh of course.

I'd highly reccomend this stuff to anyone else who's interested. Heck, pick up a few sheets for $1.40 while you're at it - just in case you, you know, mess up.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

man I'd love to go out... but right now I am trapped in 3 1/2ft of snow...
It is now illegal to drive in my city now 

Someday.. if I can ever see the roof of my car, I'll dig it out, and buy some mesh


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

This is kind of a random question, but has anyone ever purchased the stock B13 Sentra grill from a salvage yard? How much is it?

...I'm not really in the market, since I am currently putting the finishing touches on my "all new" custom grill design (ha!), but I have been envisioning some more radical designs that include, but are not limited to, cutting, sawing, and other drastic changes to the good 'ol factory grill. It's just that I would rather do my experiments on some other grill, for obvious reasons. Just thought I'd ask. The salvage yards around here are, well, ghetto to say the least, and I avoid going there except for very necessary occasions...


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Im not trying to be a smart ass but how ghetto can a junkyard be. I mean its a junkyard. Seriuosly I have only been to about 2 junkyards and I wouldn't know a ghetto junkyard if I saw one.

But I dont think a grill would be more then $5-$10. I was thinking about doing the same thing but I'd hate to get a red grill for my white car or have to go paint it. It's just a minor change to my car to do all that work. To me I rather be working on making my car faster then looking better. But thats just me. I do like the mesh grill look I am just to lazy to do it, I guess.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

_"man I'd love to go out... but right now I am trapped in 3 1/2ft of snow...
It is now illegal to drive in my city now"_

That's a first, how much snow did you get PrOxLaMuS© ?
Two years ago we had 20' of snow for the whole winter, this year about 15', and there was never a state of emergency called nor was it considered illegal to drive. Of course, people were advised to stay off the roads, but that's all.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, I'm not really trying to be a smart ass either, but I did say salvage yard - and I have been to some (when I lived in Kansas) that were actually very organized, had accurate computer inventory systems, and the entire property was well kept. Now compare that to the part of town in Tulsa where most of the salvage yards are - it just so happens to be the part of town with a really bad crime problem. Because I've been to comparitively "nice" yards I don't think that it is fair to say that "salvage yard" and "ghetto" are synonymous...at least not in some towns/areas...

...anyway, if they were $5 to $10 that would be great. I'd be willing to pay that just to have one to really tear up.


----------

